# Geting worried



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

Can anyone help my bearded dragon layed 16 eggs yesterday ans she has not eaten since she has had them.... She looks like she is going to die can anyone tell me how i can help her. She wont eat and she wont drink. Help me please


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

its normal for a female to look really worn out and not interested in anything for a couple of days after laying especially as your is soo young she really shouldn't of been bred from at that young age it will take alot out of her , just leave her for a couple of days offer water by dropping on her nose with a sprayer or something , keep temps up make sure she is in warm area and just leave her to recover 

if you want any more help you can pm me 

suzanne


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi there sorry to bother u but i have a big problem. My female has got worse since yesterday. She is always opening her mouth like she is guasping or air. We have been forse feeding and drinking her i just dont think she is going to make it till the morrning. Hope to hear from u soon thanks kerry


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

have you any experience looking after this beaded dragon


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

No i dont they are not mine.... Can u tell me wot is rong or not i realy need to know


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

if you have no experience with them you should not be looking after it not meaning to sound harsh they often go of food when they have layed


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Right firstly we need your full set up details in order to offer you any kind of advise.

Hows big is her Viv?

What type of UVB are you using?

How old is it?

Whats the temps, cool end, hot end, basking spot?

What substrate have you got her on, (flooring)?

When did she last poo?

Have you got her in a lay box?

Usually its a good idea to give a female a good soak in the bath after laying, so she can re-hydrate. She needs to be offered as much live foods as she will possibly eat.

I dont understand with all due respect why you have a dragon, particularly a gravid, laying female with no experience or knowledge? 

Another poster mentioned she was young, how old is she?

Breeding her at too young an age can actually kill a dragon.

Are her eyes sunken and does she appear to have wrinkly skin?


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

She has been in a bath and it seems to have made her worse...... She wont even go for live food.

Hows big is her Viv? about 7 foot

What type of UVB are you using?

How old is it? 18 months 

Whats the temps, cool end, hot end, basking spot? 85 

What substrate have you got her on, (flooring)? stone

When did she last poo? about 2 hours ago 

Have you got her in a lay box? no


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

kerryblythe said:


> Hows big is her Viv? about 7 foot
> 
> What type of UVB are you using?
> 
> ...


 That is way too young to breed IMO why was she even put with a male?
Due to there been no egg laying box and the age i'm guessing she COULD be egg bound.


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

Well my mum was told that they can breed at 18 months....... I totaly regret geting her them now coz they are so much hassel. I am trying to keep her alive.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

kerryblythe said:


> Well my mum was told that they can breed at 18 months....... I totaly regret geting her them now coz they are so much hassel. I am trying to keep her alive.


 I would stick her in a warm (30-32*c) shallow bath for a while it may get her to pass any eggs that are stuck and rehydrate her, or get to a vet. Some people do and have sucessfully bred at this age its just my prefence not to.


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

well i think she is dead i have just looked at her and i think she is


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

what you mean u think


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

she is not moving or breating


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

kerryblythe said:


> she is not moving or breating


 You need to check.


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

I have cheacked and she not breathing..... ffs some fecking new year this is ffs


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

kerryblythe said:


> I have cheacked and she not breathing..... ffs some fecking new year this is ffs


 I'm sorry to hear that but it does not necessarily mean she is dead, give her another 10 inutes before you confirm it, I have had a kingsnake do this and begin to move agin 15 minutes later just as I was putting him in the freezer.


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

i keep cheacking and she is not moving .... Ill look again in another 10 mins i dont wont to go and up set her if she is not. I am more conserned y she is not moveing or breathing......


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

i would say she dead sorry


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

yea well u wonld woudent u....... I might not no anythink about them and i know i should have found a bit more about them but i got them for my mum witch i thourt she new wot she was doing...... So dont have a go at me for trying..... This is a piss me comin on here for advise


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

we are not having a go at you


----------



## kerryblythe (Dec 30, 2009)

well she is defo dead i will leave her in her viv till the morrning incase she is just playing dead.... I only have the male know ill need to find tim a new home am not get an other female


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

How sad. May I suggest in the future you do your homework before getting any new animals. Your lack of knowledge has pretty much resulted in this dragons death. 

She should never have been bred in the first place and as the owner that responsibility is placed upon you.

Probably be a good idea to re-home the male.

Good luck.


----------



## rosey123 (Nov 11, 2009)

kingball said:


> if you have no experience with them you should not be looking after it not meaning to sound harsh they often go of food when they have layed


EVERYONE STARTS SOMEWHERE!! im sure you started at somepoint knowing nothing about lizards, the girls lizard isnt well shes concerned, if you aint going to give advise the dont comment at all!!


----------

